# [German NR] 2x2 single 0.84 - Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2014)

Beating Lucas Garron's NR from 2009. 5th in the world as of now.

Scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R
Solution: y2 z' U' R' U R' F

Little explanation as to how I came up with that solution:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=968152&viewfull=1#post968152


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2014)

6.5 years since I haven't had any NRs. :-(

In any case, you definitely deserved it, and it was high time someone broke it. Congrats.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow congrats. That is the same scramble that Ben dude had.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Wow congrats. That is the same scramble that Ben dude had.


They were at different comps, I think.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> They were at different comps, I think.


Yep, both were 5 moves though. Ben's was 2-gen, this wasn't.

Congrats! That was a really hard solution to see.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats  definitely one of the harder solutions to see.

I can't believe you still don't know the Sunes  
IMO they are one of the easiest sets to learn.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 7, 2014)

And the fastest to execute.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice


----------

